# conformation showing coat question



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I was at a dog show yesterday and I noticed some of the dogs did not have the dense undercoat that I am used to from my goldens. I petted a couple of dogs and it was very obvious when I touched their backs. Other than that they still had the normal thick feathering but of course neatly trimmed. All dogs were beautiful 

Do breeders strip the coats for conformation showing? 
Or does it have to do with the season and it being hot, the dogs had shed their dense coat? 
I am just curious, that was actually my first dog show ever. 

Thanks for any replies


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Only one of my dogs has any undercoat right now . They shed it ALL out with this hot hot summer.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for your reply!

Toby shed a lot in hot weather too, but he always had some dense undercoat left. That is probably why I was wondering about the coat


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Mine is completely out of coat right now too. She blew it all in July. We did the CCA at the end of August, and it looked to me like every single golden entered was out of coat.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Definitely out of coat..Lilly isnt as bad as she was..she had a double whammy in the late spring/ beginning of summer, not only blowing coat because of temp change but hormones after being in heat.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks, everybody


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Jinx is in her undies now as are most of the dogs in my area. She is a bald as I have ever seen her and that is saying something. Of course we have two shows to go to this month:doh:. Her litter sister is a different story and here are my thoughts as to why.

1. She is altered. She was spayed young, before 6 month against the breeder recommendation but, that is a whole other story. You could see a change in coat after the surgery.

2. She is in a pet home. In general, most pet homes are not equipped to show groom and are not in a cycle of bathing, blowing and trimming that dogs actively showing are in. The coat care insures that all or as much of the dead hair is removed continuously. That high velocity dryer really make a difference in taking out the dead.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you and that does make sense.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

That kinda hits on something I was puzzling over earlier while chatting with one of Bertie's breeders.... she told me his brother is naked, and her hub was asking if Bertie is out of coat. 

I didn't know how to answer since he has so much more coat (length and thickness of his undercoat) than Jacks did at the same age. I simply said he hasn't blown his coat yet (12 month old pups usually go through that major coat blow where they might not be bald, but geez louise they should be based on how much is coming off them). 

He gets groomed (brushed with slicker) several times a day to remove burrs, and he swims and is given weekly baths because he swims. And he's intact. As of through this day, he's still minimally shedding.


----------



## ankitsharma (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi everyone,,,, can any one tell me that is my puppy a mix breed ?
i've attached his pics. pls do have a look,,Please answer my questions..

1. are white & golden coat mix GRs mix breed ?
2. my puppy has very less fur on his face, especially around the ears... am worried about this(vet said he's normal, dont know why less fur here),,, he looks grey(old).. is he having any disease ? (vet confirmed me he's normal,and is not having any fleas or mites)
3. also his muzzle is beaky not broad... pls see... and tell me is he mix breed or english GR... though i love him alot, but people gets confused and says he looks like a lab...
He's 5 months old... and has wavy rough coat on back, will he's coat going to be a complete golden as his ears or he'll remain golden and white mix ?
This is my first post and any suggestions and advice will be appreciated.
Thanks !!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I think you might get more responses about your puppy question in the puppy forum.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

He looks full golden. Their hair is shorter at that age as their puppy coat is gone and adult coat hasn't come in. Some goldens always have a thinner, shorter coat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

On the original coat question . . . Zoe's spayed and of course not shown, she normally has quite a bit of coat but this summer shed more undercoat than I can remember. The weather I guess. I'm interested to hear that others have had similar experience.


----------

